# local petstore betta thread



## oceanbetta11 (Jan 4, 2014)

I can't wait to see all those bettas bought in your local petstore 
post pics of your betta that where bougth in your local petstore


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Sadly the LFS betta's I had past away AND they were my first 2 betta's. Miyavi and Miss Suki. <3

Miyavi









Miss Suki!!


----------



## oceanbetta11 (Jan 4, 2014)

sorry for your loss they were beautiful bettas
R.I.P. miyavi
R.I.P. suki


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you.  I think Suki was a King betta but I wasn't sure and her lips looked deformed.  She wasn't eating either so I'm guessing she was a poorly bred betta.


----------



## oceanbetta11 (Jan 4, 2014)

well you got to know her and love her and she became your family i wish that fishes didn't pass away but life is life and everyone needs to die


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I work at my local pet store  So I take care of all the bettas there, but these are my four boys in order that I bought them. <3

Panther Lilly:
View attachment 277097


Gajeel:
View attachment 277105


Gray Fullbuster:
View attachment 277113

View attachment 277121


And last, but not least, Natsu:
View attachment 277129


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Where is the like button for this forum?? <3 I love Natsu's coloring.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

konstargirl said:


> Where is the like button for this forum?? <3 I love Natsu's coloring.


Thanks! I had promised my husband that I would stop after I had 3 bettas, but day after day, I could not take my eyes off of Natsu, and every day at work I fought with my urge to buy him.... I gave in, and my husband forgave me xD


----------



## oceanbetta11 (Jan 4, 2014)

beautiful bettas i love natsu color


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

oceanbetta11 said:


> beautiful bettas i love natsu color


Thanks ^_^


----------



## oceanbetta11 (Jan 4, 2014)

your walcome


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Here are my bettas 
First is Ash, then Brock and then finally Misty  
I got them at my local Nature Pet Centre


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sathori said:


> I work at my local pet store  So I take care of all the bettas there, but these are my four boys in order that I bought them. <3
> 
> Panther Lilly:
> View attachment 277097
> ...


 I love the Fairytail names 
Also there very pretty bettas :-D


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Sabina88 said:


> I love the Fairytail names
> Also there very pretty bettas :-D


You're the first one to notice! Or at least comment on the names lol. Thank you 

We were watching Fairy Tail when I got Gajeel. Since he was a dragon scale, I figured I'd give him a dragon slayer name  I lacked a good name for my first betta, a purple VT, so Panther Lilly seemed to fit. Aaaand the rest is history ^_^


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sathori said:


> You're the first one to notice! Or at least comment on the names lol. Thank you
> 
> We were watching Fairy Tail when I got Gajeel. Since he was a dragon scale, I figured I'd give him a dragon slayer name  I lacked a good name for my first betta, a purple VT, so Panther Lilly seemed to fit. Aaaand the rest is history ^_^



Lol
That is a good reason to name him Gajeel  and his coloration is awesome 
I do also like the name panther lilly too, it has a interesting sound to it


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Sabina88 said:


> Lol
> That is a good reason to name him Gajeel  and his coloration is awesome
> I do also like the name panther lilly too, it has a interesting sound to it


I liked the name Panther Lilly for the sake that he's a purple betta (and one usually associates the light purple colors with girls lol), so a super masculine name didn't suit him. However I can respect Panther Lilly since he's a pretty BA character in Fairy Tail


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't think ive meet Panther Lily yet on Fairytail


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

*My Fishys*

Charlie is the only betta I have purchased from a Local Pet/Fish Store(BTW Is that what LFS stands for?) He's a pretty re/blue/purple VT male, Ive had him for 2-4 weeks and hes really curious and active, he lives in his own 3 gallon. Thinking of swithcing out his plastic plants for silk, any color scheme suggestions?​ 
{Sorry Pictures are so Dark}​


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Sabina88 said:


> I don't think ive meet Panther Lily yet on Fairytail


You will around episode 85 ;D 
I quite enjoy Panther Lily lol


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

*New bettas!!*

This is my new betta, Mystogan. I just bought him today ^_^
View attachment 285146


This is the betta my friend bought. I was debating between this one and Mystogan, so my friend made it easier for me by buying this one xD
View attachment 285154

View attachment 285162


And here are some other bettas that arrived at my work today, along with the previous two, that had caught my eye 
View attachment 285170

View attachment 285178

View attachment 285202


This guy has black spot on his body and tail. Solid black. Didn't look fuzzy or anything... Is it his coloration?
View attachment 285186


----------



## oceanbetta11 (Jan 4, 2014)

lol love all of them sorry I know that I didn't come here since then so sorry so keep on putting beautiful betta pictures


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

I was at Petsmart just yesterday & head to pull 2 dead boys off the shelf & point out a few dead fish in the tanks even. That's the worst I've seen it in there.


----------



## oceanbetta11 (Jan 4, 2014)

some petstores don't even change the water of their bettas I remember when I got squishy at the petstore the birds were above him and his water had bird poop that was disgusting that's why I got him


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

oceanbetta11 said:


> some petstores don't even change the water of their bettas I remember when I got squishy at the petstore the birds were above him and his water had bird poop that was disgusting that's why I got him


I can't imagine how pet stores like that stay in business. That would prompt me to take pictures and send them to the company president or whoever I could get in touch with & tell them that it is UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Son's betta's 

Spooky Ghost 









BT (Bulldozer-Train)









My betta Laufey


----------



## oceanbetta11 (Jan 4, 2014)

aww pretty bettas @dbanana


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

I was going to name her Princess Peach, but her name is now Cherry..lol.  
First image is her in the pet store cup. Second image is her now. She is a happy fish.








She is pretty little still yet, but she is so cute & playful.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Araielle, I have a female who looks almost exactly like your girl, 
also really good job with her, shes so pretty


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Here are my boys that came from a pet store

Cayo









Montego










Minnow (RIP)










Levi










Carter


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> Araielle, I have a female who looks almost exactly like your girl,
> also really good job with her, shes so pretty


I'd love to see pics.  && Thank you. I admit she's got a special place in my heart..lol.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

your welcome :-D

I unfortunetly don't have the best pics of her, that actually show the little blue parts on her scales as every time I go over to the tank her and the other girls assume they are getting food so they don't like to stay still lol Ill attempt to describe though, Kasai doesn't have as much blue on her, her fins are all red and the blue is more on the vary edges of her scales, but I think she had more blue when she was younger  I wonder if there siblings )

Here's Kasia they day I got her:
View attachment 308769


And these are the best I could get of her, ill try to get better ones tomorrow when its light out 
View attachment 308777

View attachment 308785


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> your welcome :-D
> 
> I unfortunetly don't have the best pics of her, that actually show the little blue parts on her scales as every time I go over to the tank her and the other girls assume they are getting food so they don't like to stay still lol Ill attempt to describe though, Kasai doesn't have as much blue on her, her fins are all red and the blue is more on the vary edges of her scales, but I think she had more blue when she was younger  I wonder if there siblings )


Aww! She is so cute, too!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jmetal (Feb 12, 2014)

my petco boy

if anyone could help out with color and pattern that would be great


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

PonyJumper101 said:


> Here are my boys that came from a pet store


They are really pretty. I REALLY like the first and second one.


----------



## bluepillow (Jan 23, 2010)

magikb3anz said:


> Here are my bettas
> First is Ash, then Brock and then finally Misty
> I got them at my local Nature Pet Centre



best names ever!


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

My Petco boy, Arturo!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Dakieda said:


> My Petco boy, Arturo!


He's gorgeous. I love the name, too.  Nice pics!


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

this is my Petco boy:


----------

